# How do you know when you have had a bad day at work.



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

This is a boat that we saw when coming in from offshore. That would be a bad day at work.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

It'll buff out...lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

any idea what caused it?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

My dad's a TV repairman and has an ultimate set of tools, we can fix it.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought all crew boats looked like that.hehehe


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like something fell on it, the way its bent out like that, def. didnt run into anything.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

No it deff. hit something. it is possible that they lost dp and hit a rig.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Pirates tried to get em......lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dp?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's ship was just launched march 11, 08!


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

I miss working at the port. Used to be a linesman on call evenings and weekends on the side. Used to be pretty cool some of the ships that would come in. Mind you everything I tied up was tankers for Crude, refined crude, or Liquid Asphalt. But its always impressive standing on the dock right beside a ship of that size. Makes you feel really really small.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i bet it does. those things are huge. THey make quite the wave when launched for the first time!


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

As you can see from the link our city is surrounded by ocean 

http://media.photobucket.com/image/Saint John Arial/darkharbour/Library-122.jpg


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

phIshy said:


> dp?


 
DP is Dynamic Positioning...The ship can use GPS to hold itself in one place...Does not need to tie ropes to hold position...


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

that is not so bad no nead to exchange insurance right?


----------



## jared94chevy (Jun 17, 2009)

dang that suxs


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

> *How do you know when you have had a bad day at work.*


I was thinking:
WHEN YOU GET LAID OFF.


Then on second thought, GETTING YOUR BUTT FIRED WOULD BE A WHOLE LOT WORSE!!!!!!!



IMO.



Just sayin'


----------

